

Tools don't matter - signa11
http://www.indiangeek.net/2009/11/16/tools-dont-matter/

======
hga
I don't think you can make a decision like the author has unless and until you
compare yourself to a good programmer who's using the possibly better tool.
And by compare I mean watch him at work and how he does things, a bit in the
direction of pair programming.

